# Line-in en microfono de celular (Android)



## sk8federico (May 18, 2011)

Buenas Amigos,,
Les comento mi situación, hace poco deje atrás mi querido nokia 1100 y me convertí en el flamante dueño de uno de estos nuevos teléfonos con Google Android.
Investigando un poco me di cuenta que son bastante potentes estos bichos, y como no puede ser menos imagine un uso que hasta el momento no encontré a nadie en la red planteandolo.

La mano viene asi, tengo un celular capas de grabar audio MONO a 44100Hz (formato wav o lo q es mucho mejor flac).
El problema viene con los horribles micrófonos que incluyen estos equipos, que sirve para grabar conversaciones pero mi aplicación es grabar mi banda de rock, lo cual es completamente imposible.

La idea es simple, modificar por ejemplo el accesorio de manos libres y reemplazar el micrófono electec por un cable rca para conectar directamente a la salida de linea de una consola.
(esto ya lo hago con mi notebook, a la entrada de micrófono, pero en su lugar usar el celular seria muchísimo mas practico).

Comprobé que conectando el manos libres, se ignora el micrófono del celular y empieza a usar el micrófono del accesorio para la grabación (Primer etapa OK)

Desarme el cable de manos libres y des-solde el micrófono, pero el cable dejo de ser reconocido por el telefono.
Estimo el celular usara de "sensor" este micrófono para detectar el accesorio conectado.
Ahora, a alguien se le ocurre como simular el micrófono electec?? o las propiedades eléctricas del componente??
Busque un buen rato en la red y no encontré nada al respecto. 

En fin, creo que es solo esto, imagino que si le encontramos solución al asunto vamos a tener varias personas aprovechando a pleno que sus celulares tengan linux.

Muchas Gracias por adelantado.
Federico.


----------



## Naders150 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ve amigo los microfonos de celulares tienen una resistencia es alta, pero la tienen yo cambio habitualmente microfonos a celulares, es alrededor de 1.5k y la otra cosa es que ademas de eso tiene polaridad si los mides como diodos solo conducen polarizados inversamente, así que intenta poner una res de 1.5k y un diodo en serie lo conectas y listo, recuerda polarizarlo inversamente.

Nota si el mic no tiene marcada la polaridad la podes averiguar, midiendo continuidad entre la carcaza  y uno de los polos el que te continuidad ese es el negativo, suerte con el experimento.

Podes hacer el experimento con confianza ya que algunas veces cambiando microfonos eh cometido errores, uno que otro corto y nada grabe ha pasado al celular


----------



## sk8federico (Jun 2, 2011)

Justo lo que necesitaba, hoy lo pruebo y les confirmo, ojala podamos sacar algo en limpio de todo esto.
Los mantengo al tanto y gracias por la informacion!!
Federico.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 2, 2011)

En una ocasion yo hice lo mismo con un smartphone Nokia 3650, tome el manoslibres y utilice un resistor de 2k en serie con un diodo, para simular la presencia del microfono; y a los extremos el positivo del microfono era el line-in y el negativo era la tierra y colocaba un plug 3.5mm mono y conectaba un Discman, entonces podía grabar videos con banda sonora.


----------

